# Kawai vpc1 owners?



## utopia (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey guys, anyone here using the kawai vpc1 keyboard? Looking for some user experiences as I'm in the process of deciding whether to buy it or not. Did any of you have any problems with the board? I've had a chance to try it out yesterday and the action is really top notch. The best of anything I've tried before for sure. 
There are only two things I really hate about it - the lack of pitch/mod wheels and the rising of the back panel of about 8cm (3 inches) above the keys. Trying to figure out how to fit this thing into a desk workstation with this rising in mind.
Would appreciate any advice :D


----------



## muk (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry I can't comment on the vpc1 as I never played it. However, a valid alternative that hasn't that strange design 'bug' would be the Roland FP 7F. Great touch for a digital piano (talking from a classically trained pianists view). I liked it better than the Kawai MP10. But no modwheel/pitchbend too.

Over there you can find lots of information and reviews of the VPC1:

http://www.pianoworld.com/forum/


----------



## utopia (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks! Checked out the forum,seems that the people who actually bought it are very happy with it. Such a shame really it doesn't have the wheels and that stupid raise...otherwise a perfect board for me


----------



## muk (Aug 6, 2013)

You can replace the wheels with other midi controllers if you're comfortable with having knobs/sliders instead of wheels. Korg nanoKontrol would be an inexpensive solution. Works a charm for me. Or use an expression pedal, breath controller... Whatever strikes your fancy.

The Kawai bump is another thing though. I never quite understood why they are having it. The MP10 has the same flaw. Maybe KawaiJames at pianoworld would know, but I never bothered asking.

Fitting the VPC1 into a desk is almost impossible with these measurements (it's 18,5cm high). You need at least 60cm knee clearance, which sets the tabletop roughly at 84cm. Recommended is something around 74cm.
The 4cm less of the FP 7F - or the models of almost any other brand than Kawai - can make all the difference here.


----------



## utopia (Aug 6, 2013)

I've been using the Lemur iPad app for midi cc entry (with a xy pad). However, I can't imagine doing pitch bend without a spring loaded wheel/stick. I think I read somewhere that the hammer sim mechanism is located above the keys in that rising top,so that's the reason for it. 
I guess my search for a midi controller with great action, simple wheels and a design you could fit into a desk will never end :(


----------



## muk (Aug 6, 2013)

If it's just the modwheel/pitchbend that's limiting you, you can build one yourself. Parts can be bought here for example:

http://www.doepfer.de/home_e.htm

http://www.doepfer.de/zubeh_e.htm

But I guess space is the tricky part. Some are contented with the touch of weighted masterkeyboards. Fatar Numa Nano and Doepfer Lmk would be some of the smaller ones. However, to me their keybed was never on par with digitalpianos (if you want them to feel like pianos, that is).

But a compact digitalpiano with wheels? The Roland RD-700NX (which is rather compact for a dp, not per se) is the only one that comes to mind right now.


----------



## utopia (Aug 6, 2013)

Hm..did you (or anyone else here) try the roland a88? Wonder if it's any good..it's much slimmer for shure


----------



## muk (Aug 6, 2013)

Haven't played the A88, but the Fp 4F which has the same Ivory Feel-G-keybed. I liked this keybed a lot, but the PHA III Ivory Feel-S of the Fp 7F even more so.
In my opinion the Ivory Feel-G is a very good keybed, which makes the a88 a very interesting device. Some others disagree though (they are of the opinion that it feels 'sluggish'). Here's a thread about this particular keybed:

http://www.pianoworld.com/forum/ubbthre ... Feel-.html

Some caveats: it's a midi controller, so it doesn't make sounds on it's own. Needs to be connected to a sound module (e. g. your computer) if you want to practise on it.
And the modwheel/pitchbend is a combined joystick (which some don't mind at all, and others detest thoroughly).
On a sidenote: It's really important to test the keybeds yourself - tastes are different and it's a big buy that should satisfy you for some years. So take your time and play several pieces you know well on all models on your list.


----------



## tfishbein82 (Sep 18, 2013)

I ordered a VPC1 a few months ago and finally received it yesterday. I can say without a doubt that it was well worth the wait. 

I had tried out all the Yamahas and Rolands and demoed some similar Kawai keybeds in their digital pianos. The VPC1 plays just like their top-end digital piano. I don't think any other controller really comes close. The lack of extra controls (mod wheel, sliders) was a detraction for me, but I will easily supplement this outstanding keyboard with another controller. 

If you want the best piano performance, this is the winner.


----------

